# winnebago chieftain



## 98527 (Apr 6, 2006)

does anyone out there have any knowledge of this model, chrysler made 1989-90 , the motor seems sound judging from the startup but stumbles when I select drive....carburettor ? it has been standing a very long time on forecourt.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *tdactyl*. Welcome to MHF. If it has been stood for quite some time? It may have bad fuel and a gummed up carburettor. If you give me the exact details of the Engine make and model ie: GM P30 454 V8 or something like that? I may be able to give you more information. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi tdactyl
Firstly welcome to MHF and I hope you enjoy the benefits.
Regarding your question, as JSW has said, if you can provide more info then we will be better able to assist you. Is this your Winnie or are you considering buying it?
Please come back with as much info as possible.

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have a feeling you will have a 7.5 454 V8? Here are some things to look at in order of importance:=

1 Inspect FUEL FILTER Clogged or dirty fuel filter 

2 Inspect WIRESET Damaged, worn, or deteriorating spark plug or coil wire(s). 

3 Inspect SPARK PLUG Fouled, damaged or broken spark plug(s). 

4 Inspect FUEL SYSTEM PRESSURE Incorrect fuel pressure being delivered to carburetor or fuel injection system. 

5 Inspect FUEL PUMP Improperly functioning fuel pump or circuits. 

6 Inspect CARBURETOR FLOAT Improperly adjusted/saturated or damaged carburetor float. 

9 Inspect CHOKE PULLOFF Worn, defective, or faulty choke pulloff(s). 

10 Inspect CHOKE THERMOSTAT Stuck or improperly functioning choke thermostat. 

11 Inspect TIMING SPECIFICATION Incorrectly adjusted engine timing. 

13 Inspect THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR Faulty throttle position sensor or throttle position sensor circuit. 

14 Inspect FUEL TANK Contaminated fuel from rusted or deteriorated fuel tank. 

15 Inspect AIR CLEANER TEMPERATURE SENSOR Damaged or faulty air cleaner temperature sensor or air cleaner temperature sensor circuit.


----------

